# Dawson Forest Hunt



## Label Dawg (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone planning on going this weekend (Nov 6th & 7th)


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 5, 2004)

No, I'll be headed up weekend after next.  Keep us posted on how you do!


----------



## Label Dawg (Nov 5, 2004)

I will be hunting our property that adjoins Dawson Forest this afternoon and again in the morning....

I'm hoping all of those folks walking around in Dawson Forest will push a good buck across the powerline where I will be patiently waiting


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2004)

I will be going.Cant find any buck sign so I recken I'll just get right in the middle and let the hunters do the work!


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 7, 2004)

Was some nice bucks taken on Dawson Forest this weekend. I was lucky enough to have harvested one of them. I posted these in another post but will link them here as well. DNR wieghed him at 171 pnds. His neck was swelling, hock glands were rank and he had a few tips broken off. Looks like the bucks are ready for action. Week after next should be prime, and I have another nice buck I have spotted on 2 occasions that I am hoping to connect with next hunt. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Label Dawg (Nov 8, 2004)

That's a nice one BHGA, congrats!

Were you by chance hunting on the City of Atlanta tract, south of Shoal Creek and did you shot twice Saturday morning arond 7:15am?


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 8, 2004)

I was hunting on the city of Atlanta tract. I was north of Shoal Creek (but was parked on the side of Shoal Creek Road) and I only shot once, around 5:15-5:20pm. I got to the woods late due to a family event and 2 of the 3 spots I had thought about hunting (all on S.C. Road) were occupied so actually this was my 3rd choice for a spot to hunt. You can bet it will be higher on my list next season, especially for Archery. The other nice buck I have a general location for is on one of the northernmost tracts. He is actually larger than this buck with regards to horns but is just too much of a hike for the limited amount of time I had this weekend. You can bet I will be looking for him week after next though as I have the whole week off from work!!!!!!!   

Oh!! Thanks for the congrats!!!!


----------



## Label Dawg (Nov 9, 2004)

Years ago, I used to go in the north gate and hang a left on Shoal Creek road. About halfway to the Shoal Creek forge I would park on the left side of the road and pick up an old logging road that lead down to an old sawdust pile. That was a dang good place to hunt.....until they moved the check station to the present location. My "honey hole" just got covered up with other hunters and I never went back.

Was your buck with a doe or trailing one?
Ridge top or cut-over?


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh how I love edges!!!!!!!!!!

The spot I was in is kind of a unique one, which was why I had noted it during my scouting over the last few years. I was on the point of a ridge that runs almost parrallel with a smallish clearcut from a year or so back. Really nasty stuff to have to go thru in places. 

The buck was alone, however I had not been in woods long so it is possible a doe had passed by earlier. Thinking back though I would guess that to not be the case. He was in no hurry at all and was just ambling along. He was following the ridge top which also shows signs of an old road bed. I had not been in this area since June and was looking for, but did not see, any new buck sign. I do know that there are some good rubs close by (within a mile or so) as I have seen some sign on the other side of the road. I hunt a lot on the left side of SC Road if you are coming from North Gate. The first gate and then hiking all the way to Shoal Creek. Farther than most want to drag a deer. But in the section of woods just past the large food plot there are a few nice rubs that could have come from this guy or maybe another buck his size. 

What type of vehicle do you drive? I have probably seen your vehicle if you hunt in DF much at all as it is my favorite WMA and the closest to my house. I drive a red Nissan Frontier 4 x 4. If you ever run into me, flag me down and we can share stories and maybe more detail about a few choice locations.....I can't hunt every spot I have marked on my GPS and topo maps!!!!!


----------



## Label Dawg (Nov 9, 2004)

I have not hunted on Dawson Forest in over 10 years.
The last time did it for me. I went to "my usual spot" the day before the hunt and cabled my climber to the tree and left. Upon my return the next morning I noticed two trucks were positioned where I normally park....not good.

I proceed to my climber only to be greeted by whistling and flashlites shown in my face from above....one guy was within sight of the trucks & Shoal Creek road! I went by three whistling tree dwellers before I got to my climber and yep, another hunter was perched 20 ft. up and no more than 30 yards from me!

I got my stand and went to another location WAY down the road away from any trucks and ended up seeing a bunch of does that morning.

I will not go back.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I have only had one incident like you are referrinf to at DF, but again, I go WAYYYYYY away from the crowds. I do have one spot up at DF that is extremely easy to get to and have always taken deer from it but I am always by myself. I will pm you and tell you about it. Still I hate hearing about people having bad hunting experiences such as the one you detailed. 

I had something similair happen a few weeks ago up at Allen Creek. I had never hunter at Allen Creek so I went during the middle of the day and scouted out a likley spot trying my best to have as little impact on the area as possible. I found a decent spot and left to grab a bite to eat. I returned and parked my vehicle, grabbed my gear and flung my treelounge on my back and hiked in about half a mile from my truck. Once in my location I glanced at my watch, 2:00pm, plenty of time for the woods to calm down and since I was very careful about noise walking in and ascending the tree, I felt really good about the evening hunt and was planning to lock the stand to the tree and hunt there Sunday as well. I sat there the remainder of the evening and around 6:35 I hear leaves rustling in the distance, the sound was coming from behind me and I thought that was an odd direction for a deer to be coming, but then again who has not been surprised at one time or another byt a deer coming from the direction you least expected. Well as the sound got closer I thought, it was too loud for a deer so I eased around for a peak. Yup you guessed it. The great white hunter was making his way directly towards me, stand on his back, crossbow at the ready........25 minutes before the end of legal shooting hours.  :  I tried a low whistle, then a louder whistle. The guy was making so much noise I think anything slighter than a 44 magnum would not be heard above the crunch, crunch, crunch, of his feet.    He passed me at about 40 yards, then proceeded to attach the stand.....more noise that I am 80% sure I could have heard standing at my truck!!!!!!!!! Finally the stand was on the tree, now comes the scent stations, at least 5 of them all about his stand, and up the tree he goes.......oh yea, more noise.

Finally silence and I see the crossbow begin it's ascent up into his hands and I hear the string fall back to the leaves. Now if I am telling a lie, may lightning come from my PC and strike me down. 2 seconds after the string hits the leaves I hear.......uuuuuurrrrrp........uuuuurrrrrrp.......uuuuuuuuurp, coming from exactly the same position as this guys tree.   
By this time it is dark enough that I know I have a better chance of having a buck climb down from the tree next to me as anything else so I climb down, take my stand off my tree and start back to my truck. 

I doubt I ever go back.


----------

